# Saddlebred info please?



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

TrailxxRider said:


> Hello! I'm new to the forums. I needed horse advice and thought this would be a great place to get it.
> 
> I was doing a "lease to own" type of deal with one of my friends. I've been riding with her for quite some time, and practically live at both my apartment and her farm. I noticed she had a horse that no one was riding and asked about her. She was the "boss" mare, a 9 year old Tb/Arab cross. I rode her for almost a year now and have decided to call it quits. She just too much of a horse for me to handle, she bucks when shes mad and is real spooky and flighty on her "bad days". I just feel like we cant connect. She needs a confident, very dominate rider, and I'm still way too green for her at this point.
> 
> ...



Well most of the time I've seen them do saddle seat riding, but I have a friend who owns a few and she uses them on the trails and the horses just love going out! They seem to be really calm and have really steady temperaments. One would walk himself all the way to the trails if he could! I'm close to Green Bay small world, lol. Anyways, lots of people I've delt with around here like to claim horses as "deadbroke and wellbroke" when that's not the case. I would go check him out though! He seems alright, give him a ride and see if you like him. Price isn't too bad either.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Start here, I am working on a post for you.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

*No No No No No*

I love my HALF Saddlebred, but he is not for anyone who is not a very experienced rider -and he is trained to death. 

Saddlebred's were once bred to be comfortable long distance riding horses - but nowadays they are bred almost exclusively for the show ring. All of the Saddlebreds that I have met, granted it is under 10, have been loving animals who live for attention - but have the heart of mouse and the brains of a fern. 

This means that they are VERY sensitive to a rider's slightest mistake. Any harsh actions taken by a human can put them in a mental melt down that will last for DAYS. Just raising my voice to my gelding, who I have owned for 11 years since he was a baby, will send him reeling into a total freak out that can include rearing and bolting - from being yelled at! Imagine what could happen if struck by someone...

Though he would never conciousely do anything to cause harm to a human being, only today he took my 20 year old daughter for a canter at a rack (his gait) for over 200 yards before she gained control of him again - but the last 20 feet was inside the barn full of other horses.

Now this horse is what I would call kid safe... He will stand ground tied as small three year old children come runnign though the barn and hug his legs on the way by - which scared every adult in the place, but my horse only twitched one ear. He can also have small children put on his back in the arena - he won't go where they want, but he won't hurt them. 

I have seen a young girl, 12, rescue a Saddlebred mare... there was nothing wrong with this horse other than she was too sensitive for most riders - it ended BADLY...

Please, consider a less explosive horse breed unless you have very calm hands and a calm seat - and are ready to work to keep your horse calm everyday for the rest of the time you own him.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

yadlim said:


> I love my HALF Saddlebred, but he is not for anyone who is not a very experienced rider -and he is trained to death.
> 
> Saddlebred's were once bred to be comfortable long distance riding horses - but nowadays they are bred almost exclusively for the show ring. All of the Saddlebreds that I have met, granted it is under 10, have been loving animals who live for attention - but have the heart of mouse and the brains of a fern.
> 
> ...


I do have to agree with everything here. It depends on your experience too, Saddlebreds can be A LOT to handle if you don't know or aren't familiar with the breed. They can be some of the best horses, but that does require some knowledge and a knowledge of how to handle them. That's why if you really want him, I would go check him out and see how he is first hand.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

also the Saddlebred looks a little thin in the pictures

I would go and try her out


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

The Saddlebred resource centre of the internet: Trot.org Forums - Powered by vBulletin

American Saddlebred Dressage - Harry Callahan
American-Saddlebred.Com
Saddlebred - Information, Art, Gifts, American Saddlebred Sculpture by Patricia Crane
Saddlebreds Unplugged - Home
Five-gaited Saddlebred horse
Just a good example of the breed: Saddlebreds really CAN do anything! - Trot.org Forums

This is a VERY informative page: History Of The American Saddlebred Horse

Same here, with pictures.
Far Field Farm - History of the American Saddlebred Horse
American Saddlebreds At Work and Play

American Saddlebred Horse Guide to Training Techniques, Care, and Conditi

Elmer Bandit, the late competitive trail mileage record holder had to beat, that's right, an American Saddlebred by the name of Wing Tempo. 
The Horse | Whose Record is Elmer Bandit Trying to Break? More on Wing Tempo

Saddlebred Pictures from the ASHA - American Saddlebred Horse Association
Saddlebred Moments

Now that the links are out of the way.... American Saddlebreds are highly intelligent, very personable horses. They are expressive, athletic, and require a slightly different touch than say, a Quarter Horse. You really must take their personalities and abilities into consideration when deciding what they are suited for. Really, every horse is different, and it is hard to say what they will be like as a whole. Pleasure horses are MUCH different from Performance Horses for example. Attitudes, build, movement, etc. all determine what the horse is suited for. 

They are very expressive horses that are easy to read, once you know them. 

I have about 20 Saddlebreds right now. I must say, I have to wholeheartedly disagree with the "Heart of a mouse" sentiment. Having spent my entire life with them, I know them as brave and intelligent. I know them as alert and energetic, ready to go, ready to please, ready to do. I have never known one to freak out for no reason. I have known many who would carry a child safely through a fire on the fourth of July. I have met every "type" of Saddlebred you could find. Dumb ones, smart ones, mean ones, goofy ones, show horses, fun horses, hard-headed incredibly frustrating horses, alligators, and teddy bears, fighters and ones who would rather hang out... I know A LOT of Saddlebreds. LOL. 

One of my favorites growing up, the mount I chose for all of my adventures in the woods, the horse I rode everywhere, through creeks, over logs, through anything, the horse fit for the Princess I was pretending to be, was a different horse when we would go to shows. This was a horse who would never let me fall. At home we'd race through the fields on adventures. At shows, every foot was placed precisely. He would have cantered in a tea cup. He was great. His sire was my royal mount as well. He was a gentle, but hard headed soul who taught me so much. He was brilliant. 

My beloved, and most wonderful friend who died last year was the BEST horse anyone could have asked for. Made my childhood friends look wild. He loved to be a part of things. He loved to learn. He loved to do. Mellow. Laid back. That good friend who was always there to play a game with or go for a walk, or . . . anything. God I miss him. 

Right now in my barn, I have show horses, yearlings, stallions, retired horses, broodmares, kid's horses and trail horses(some cross over). I live for the breed. They are strong, brave, intelligent, fun, loving, fun-loving horses, that come in all types.

I do not have a dumb one in the bunch(unless you count my bay three year old who has the attention span of a gnat). I don't have a horse that is unpredictable. I only have one that is so sensitive, you'd almost call him fearful. But he gets over it so long as I do not make a big deal about it. I have never had one fret for days over an incident. I have had to UNDO some things that *I* have caused, but that is all a part of learning. 

As for your prospect being thin, this is a double edged sword. A thin horse can become a different horse entirely when he is in good health. Just ask the folks at Welcome to Saddlebred Rescue Inc. They are definitely people I would go talk to if you are looking into a Saddlebred. They are owners, trainers, exhibitors and angels who live for and love the breed as I do. 

Good luck! I hope you find the right Saddlebred for you!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, it sounds like I would like Saddlebreds. I haven't really been around them much, they aren't very common around here, but they sound a lot like Arabians and my Fox Trotter. 

I've owned two Arabians and my Fox Trotter is what I call Arabian in temperment. Very sweet and loves people. But very sensitive and go-y and if someone got mad at her it would only make her more nervous. But I like that kind of horse. I am calm and I understand them. I would rather have a horse too sensitive than too dominant. I am better at calming them down then asserting myself as boss mare.

So I actually think I would enjoy Saddlebreds. But I know you can't sterotype breeds either. For instance my first horse was the most lazy Arabian you have ever met. :lol:


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Saddlebreds, are like any other breed. They will have different temperaments and attitudes. The way they have been trained, will also make a difference. Many go through the Rose Parade each year, and I've never yet seen one flip out.

I have been around a lot of Saddlebreds. I found them to be very people oriented and sane and sensible for the most part. Beautiful too - which never hurts.

Go and see this fellow. He looks very thin in the pic, so I'd definitely have a full vet check. Have the seller saddle, bridle and ride him for you. He might be just the mount for you. On the other hand, there are always many in rescue and for riders of varying abilities.

I shall miss my beautiful, five gaited, Denmark's Monarch, for ever. 

Lizzie


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I LOVE my Saddlebreds and my pinto Saddlebred mare is my GO TO horse for anyone who needs calm, sensible and fun but not stupid. My others will eventually be as good as she is, but she has the most under saddle experience and was basically born saddle broke. Her son is JUST like her and I can't wait til he's old enough to start. I have a 1/2 Arab & 1/2 Saddlebred mare that I also adore, she's such an attention seeker! I haven't started her yet but personality wise, she is all about doing whatever gets her praise and attention. That seems to be consistent with all of the Saddlebreds that I have had or met. And going out on trail with them is a real treat. Very comfy to ride and not a spook in them, so I would believe the owners IF they would ride him and show me his moves. Yes, he's thin but most likely, once he gets consistent groceries and maybe his teeth done, he'll plump right up.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

The owner of the Saddlebred contacted me today. He had a couple come look at him. The wife had been bucked off her horse and they are looking for something mellow and trusty. The husband rode him around and they really liked him. They're going to think it over for a few days and get back to the owner. I might go look at him tomorrow, but I was gonna offer less since he looks in rough shape and now I have competition.

I would prefer a more sensitive horse to a dominate one. That was the problem with the mare I was riding. She would test me with EVERYTHING and get so bossy and mad when you made her do something. 

Like everyone said, I'll just take a look and see what he's like. Im in no rush and the worst that can happen is he isnt the one for me. I'll update after I see him.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He looks cute and seems like a solid trail horse. I would certainly go look at him. Let us know how things go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

when a horse is malnoureshed like that one he is going to be much calmer than he may normally be when he is fed properly.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

TrailxxRider said:


> The owner of the Saddlebred contacted me today. He had a couple come look at him. The wife had been bucked off her horse and they are looking for something mellow and trusty. The husband rode him around and they really liked him. They're going to think it over for a few days and get back to the owner. I might go look at him tomorrow, but I was gonna offer less since he looks in rough shape and now I have competition.
> 
> I would prefer a more sensitive horse to a dominate one. That was the problem with the mare I was riding. She would test me with EVERYTHING and get so bossy and mad when you made her do something.
> 
> Like everyone said, I'll just take a look and see what he's like. Im in no rush and the worst that can happen is he isnt the one for me. I'll update after I see him.


 a dominant horse is a confident horse and they don't get upset and scared as easily. If you are not confident any horse will test you.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

If it doesn't work out, check Saddlebred Rescue.


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I went and checked him out today. He was pretty awesome! Mellow as can be, very polite, and a little on the lazy side, the way I like them. He rode in a hackamore and had a wonderful stop and moved out without hesitating. He was completely different looking then I thought he would look, and not very skinny at all. His feet need to be done pretty bad, and he was all bit up from the other horses bullying him, but other then that very sound. He was also much, much taller then I thought he would be, about 16-17 hands. He's also gaited and goes right from a walk to a slow loping gait. I dont know much about gaited horses so I couldn't tell you what the gait was, but it was smooth as glass and his canter was to die for. He rode out alone, and I even took him into the woods and he was completely level headed and calm.

I got him for a steal. The own breeds Percherons and doesn't want saddle horses, he only got them for his daughters who don't like to ride. He also had another horse, a 6 year old green broke Morgan he wanted to get rid of, and said he'd sell them both to us for $600. We said no thanks and he said how about $500 I need them gone, I'm running low on hay this winter, and I'll even breed her to my registered Percheron stud if you take her. We called a friend who likes drafts and she said she would take the mare if he threw in a breeding to her registered Percheron mare as well and he agreed.

So in all, we got my well broke gelding, the Morgan mare, and 2 breedings to a beautiful registered Percheron stud for $500. I think we got a good deal 

Now does anyone know what he is?? He doesnt look anything like a Saddlebred to me, more like a Walker maybe? I'll post good pics when we pick him up on Sunday.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You lucky dog! I'm jealous! Everything is so expensive here. The horses, the hay. The gelding alone for $500 that would be a steal.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! I feel like walking up to random people to tell them I bought a horse today! Lol can I even say bought... I practically stold him!

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being an experienced horse person, I'd say the owner of the gelding was a 2. He didn't even know what a gaited horse was, or what the difference between reck reining and plow reining was. He just wanted to get rid of them and stick with his drafts.

I'm glad I found him and I felt very safe on him. The only problem is he's sooo big none of my other horse stuff will fit him!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I am thrilled for you. I'd get his feet done, teeth checked by a vet and get him wormed. You should also have his sheath cleaned. 

I tend to think he might not have had the best of care lately. Put him on some really good feed. He doesn't really need grain, unless later, you work him really hard later. Good hay and plenty of it, will put some weight on him at the moment. And remember, to start him slowly on whatever feed you decide upon. Start with what he has been used to and gradually bring in the other.

You might at some later date, have someone video you at his various gaits. Someone here will be able to tell you what he is doing. Saddlebreds don't 'lope' as such. That's more a western term. You can see the gaits of Saddlebreds here..

Video Clips of the American Saddlebred Horse

Now - do we all get to help choose a name for him?? If he has a name you don't much like, then you can always choose a new one for him. My old Saddlebred thought his name was "Where's my beautiful horse?"!!!

Did the seller tell you anything about where he purchased him. If you can go back far enough through owners, you might find out more about him and his background. To me anyway, he doesn't have the typical Saddlebred head, but that's just me.

I'm very jealous. Looks like you have a nice horse for the price.

Lizzie


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I am thrilled for you. I'd get his feet done, teeth checked by a vet and get him wormed. You should also have his sheath cleaned.
> 
> I tend to think he might not have had the best of care lately. Put him on some really good feed. He doesn't really need grain, unless later, you work him really hard later. Good hay and plenty of it, will put some weight on him at the moment. And remember, to start him slowly on whatever feed you decide upon. Start with what he has been used to and gradually bring in the other.
> 
> ...


 



We had to do some repairs on the fence, but we're putting him in the old small pasture thats not used (its maybe about 1/2 acre). The shelters still solid and its well away from the other horses. We want to keep him seperate till we get him checked and know he doesn't have anything the other horses could catch. 

We already made a vet appointment to get an exam, his coggins, and his teeth floated. As it happens the other horses are due for a trim next week so he'll get done then.

I picked up some senior feed from the country store, dewormer, mineral block, and of course treats. Were going to supplement his diet with a good feed for a little while until he's 100% and ready to join the rest of the herd. One of the other geldings is pretty dominant so we need to introduce them very slowly.

The seller said he would give me the previous owners number, so we'll see what I can learn from them.

As for a name we all decided on Eros, after the god of love, since we bought him on Valentines Day


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Something crazy happened!!! I brought Palmer home and noticed there's a freeze branded number on the right side of his neck, only visible after I got all the mud off. I found out that any Standardbred raced in the US is freeze branded with a serial number. I looked up the brand on the Saddlebred USTA site and he popped up! His registered name is "Plamer Steelster" he was foaled in Ontario, Canada on 3/28/1995! It describes his markings perfect and says he was last owned but Northshore Racing Stables in Illinois!

Holy cow, did I buy a registered Standardbred race horse for $300??!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow! What fun.

Lizzie


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

I got his stats and he has a lifetime earnings of $121,528 with 9 firsts, 13 seconds, and 12 thirds. He was last raced in 2002. It talks about his blood typing and his pedigree and his sire has over $1,000,000 in lifetime earnings!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

What an awesome find for you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailxxRider (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you, I'm in shock right now!


----------

